# Logsaw



## Logsaw (Mar 17, 2016)

New here. Semi retired and using the opportunity to maintain overall health and strength.

5' 10"
175 lbs
low body fat
eat organic
    I live in farm country and you would hate to know what is done to your food. For one stay away from GMO produced
    food products.


----------



## brazey (Mar 17, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Drugsgear (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Bro and welcome!
If you have any questions feel free to contact me.
Sincerely,Alan


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 19, 2016)

Sound like a smart man. Welcome brother. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

welcome.


----------

